# Monitor overclocking schnitt bei 66Hz



## gockelmax (24. Februar 2013)

N'Abend

Folgendes beschäftigt mich grad':

Hatte vor meine 7950 ne GTX 460 verbaut und hab auch mit downsampling und co rumexperimentiert, was mir aber wichtiger war, war die Hz Erhöhung (unter 1080p) meines Monitors(60Hz) auf 75Hz.
Dies gelang mir indem ich Htotal und Vtotal (so wirds jetzt bei AMD genannt kA wie's bei NVidia hieß) einfach auf den niedrigst möglichen Wert setze, die Refreshrate schrittweise erhöhte und somit unter der magischen Pixelclockgrenze blieb.

Leider bietet AMD keine solche umfangreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich downsampling und Monitor overclocking, also griff ich hierzu: "AMD Downsampling GUI"

Wiederum war es mir möglich eine 75Hz 1080p auflösung zu erstellen, doch stellte ich überrascht fest, dass es sich tatsächlich nur um 66Hz handelte (mit vsync in mehreren Spielen überprüft) mit meiner alten 460 funktionierten echte 75Hz.

Woran könnte das liegen? Workaround?


PS: Monitor:LG Flatron W2442PA (HDMI)
hab übrigens per editierter EDID bereits eine Obergrenze von 75Hz (vertikal) festgelegt


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2013)

Könnte evtl. am HDMI Kabel liegen. Klappt es mit DVI auch nicht?


----------



## Kusarr (25. Februar 2013)

Für was macht sowas? 

Das menschliche Auge kann nur 50 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnehmen O.o

Nur rein Interesse halber ^^


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2013)

Aus dem gleichen Grund warum es auch 120Hz Monitore gibt. Damit die Bilddarstellung flüssiger ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Für was macht sowas?
> 
> Das menschliche Auge kann nur 50 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnehmen O.o
> 
> Nur rein Interesse halber ^^


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Dein Auge nimmt kontinuierlich Licht wahr. Du hast quasi einen unendlichen Stream an Bildern die du mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aufnimmst.
Dein Hirn ist am Ende der limitierende Faktor ^^


----------



## gockelmax (25. Februar 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Für was macht sowas?
> 
> Das menschliche Auge kann nur 50 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnehmen O.o
> 
> Nur rein Interesse halber ^^


 
DONT FEED THE TROLL!


DVI probier ich gleich mal aus, noch andere Vorschläge?

EDID: Mit DVI tritt dasselbe Problem auf => bei eingestellten 75Hz werden nur 66 ausgegeben (bei Nvidia wurden 75 ausgegeben)

keiner mehr ne andere Idee? Hat jemand von euch bereits erfahrung mit dem Display-overclocking?

schade!


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Februar 2013)

Es ist wohl so, dass das wohl niemand betreibt. Das ist auch eher unüblich bringen tut es auch nicht wirklich viel.
Wem 60Hz zu wenig ist, hat wohl schon längst einen 120Hz Monitor


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

Ich schließe mich hier ryzen1 an.

Das sinnvollste wäre ein 120Hz bzw. 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## Like-a-Sven (4. März 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Für was macht sowas?
> 
> Das menschliche Auge kann nur 50 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnehmen O.o
> 
> Nur rein Interesse halber ^^



Dafür ruckeln 50bilder bei mir aber ganz schön...ich spiele keine Spiele mit nur 50bildern das muss ich mir nicht antuen und man sieht auch deutlich, das das bild mit 60fps deutlich flüssiger ist...


----------



## gockelmax (14. April 2013)

So Leute, bin heute durch Zufall auf ein neues Programm namens "Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)" gestoßen, mit welchem man die Refresh Rate einer Auflösung verändern kann, und nach ein paar Stunden des Tweakens bin ich jetzt wieder bei meinen alten 75Hz angelangt.
Was soll ich sagen, man merkt die 15 Bilder, die man mehr pro Sekunde sieht. Es ist einfach einen Tick flüssiger.
Leider wurde noch nicht untersucht (oder ich weiß nix davon), wie sich LCD-Overclocking auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt.
Es lag also wirklich an dem AMD Downsampling GUI

Hier der Link zum CRU:

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU

PS:

LG W2442PA FLATRON 60Hz (stock)

Timings:

H: 1920 32 44 16 92 2012 (+)
V: 1080  4   5   4 13 1093 (+)

V: 75.002 Hz (tatsächlich)
H: 81.978 kHz
pixel clock: 164.94


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (14. April 2013)

Dieses Tool ist aber nur bei AMD nötig. Im Nvidia Treiber kann man direkt Ds sowie die Refreshrate einstellen. Habe meinen U2312 so auf 75hz bei 2400x1350 getrimmt.


----------



## gockelmax (15. April 2013)

exakt, die Option die Refreshrate einzustellen und das Downsampling is auch inzwischen das Einzige was ich bei AMD vermisse (SSAA Tool geht nicht immer und vorallem wird man von Punkbuster gekickt).
Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem man bei AMD Downsamplen kann ohne das SSAA Tool?
Und bitte nicht das Downsampling GUI, das geht (ohne umständliches wechseln von einer auf die nächste Auflösung <= das is mir zu doof) nur bis 2560x1440.


----------

